# Build a website for screen/embroidery company?



## 508ink (Apr 28, 2014)

Website Builder

I need to build a new website for our Screen Print & Embroidery company. My company is currently locked into a contract with Supermedia, who hosts our website (we pay $133/month and the SUCK). They are terrible and to upgrade our budget website they want a more money. I am going to wait until the contract to end and then build a new website.

Is there a website builder that is specific to our screen printing/embroidery industry? Need to go though a company and have the build/host the website. Maybe down the road have it be ecommerce. Just want something basic right now. I have looked at GoDaddy and they seem good, but get some bad reviews. I have a friend that offered to build a custom website through Magento or WordPress for $2,500 (is that a good price and are those good paltforms?). How much does something like this cost? 

I also looked on the internet at BigCartel, Shopify, FATshoppe, HostGator, Joomla, Weebly, etc. Any one have any good or bad experiences with these companies? Any input?

Thanks!
-508ink


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

We use HostGator for our website. It's WordPress with a Woo Themes theme. Works well for us. HostGator provides excellent customer support.


----------



## alstephen (Jul 21, 2011)

Depends on what you want the site to do. I do several sites and as the other person said host gator or other hosting plans are available. It all depends on what they offer and manage your server/service. You can build a site using wordpress (free) get some free or premium templates to promote your site. One thing to remember- whomever you get to do your site get it in writing what the costs include. If someone builds your site will it include updates or modifications? What is the extra costs?

If you want more info feel free to send me a PM and we can chat more. I don't mind sharing info.


----------



## Ruslan777 (May 31, 2014)

If you ready to invest some time, you can buy eCommerce template and get it installed much cheaper than $2.500. Then you will have to modify it and fill it up. We are using Siteground.com for hosting and they are quite good.


----------

